# Atomic Conventional Bindings



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know anyone that rides Atomic bindings. My advice would be to go with a proven binding. I have Ride RX's, Burton Mission's, and Burton Cartel's on different boards. The Ride bindings are super light and mega adjustable but are a little narrow. The Cartel's are where it's at. I can't really give any advice on the Atomic's because I don't know anybody with a pair. I'd keep lookin' though.


----------

